# Custom Fonts In Lightroom Text Watermarks



## aatifsumar (Oct 1, 2012)

Facing this problem both in LR 4 and 4.1. Found a pretty awesome font (Champage and Limousine) and wanted to make a simple text-based watermark for it on Lightroom. I installed it on my Windows 7 64 Bit PC and restarted. When I go to create Text Watermark, the font I need does show in the list. The preview even shows exactly how it is going to look. But, when I export, the watermark is nowhere to be seen. Tried multiple times. 
However, when I try with a stock Windows font, works perfectly.
How can I fix this?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds like the bug which has cropped up in most versions of Lightroom, and still hasn't been completely fixed, although it tends to crop up when using 'new' fonts as in your case (though it also happens on some of the 'standard' fonts such as Lucida Calligraphy). For such 'problem fonts', there are a couple of factors working together which govern the non-appearance of the watermark on export: the proportional size as set in the Watermark Effects box of the Watermarks Editor, and the requested pixel width of the file export.

Often by experimentation (which usually involves reducing either or both of these two controls) it is possible to produce the watermark, though that usually means it becomes a lot smaller than desired. The other solution is to choose a different font! Sorry I can't be more help....I did file a bug report back in LR2/3 days, some progress seems to have been made, but it still bites occasionally.


----------

